# Hello, Brothers



## Britt Stewart (Sep 20, 2017)

My name is Britt Stewart.
I'm 24 years young and was made an Entered Apprentice on August 14, 2017 at Midwest City Lodge #532 in Oklahoma and deemed profecient in said degree last Thursday, September 14, 2017. I will be made a FC on October 2nd and am very excited! Ive been interested in Masonic pholosophy and tenets ever since I was a teenager. Having read works from Manly P. Hall, Albert G. Mackey, Many Philosophical works and The Emerald Tablets/Hermetica. 
I have not been disappointed although I am still an EA, I have really enjoyed the degree and feel as though I have a new sharpness of mind from learning the Cat. Lecture.
Greeting from Oklahoma,

Britt Stewart


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 20, 2017)

Congrats, Bro. Britt. I am a member in Edmond but I live in Rochester, NY now. I think I know one guy there in MWC. If I'm not mistaken a gent named TJ is there. Good guy...always rocks the suit. Wears different color shirt for different degrees.  Again, congrats and if you ever can get over to visit in Edmond or Veritas down in Norman, they are good lodges too.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 21, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 21, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------

